

Oral history of 1980s digital icon Max Headroom - Mz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/2/8285139/max-headroom-oral-history-80s-cyberpunk-interview

======
ForHackernews
Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_intrusion)

------
teddyh
See also the first episode of Make or Break TV from 2008, which told basically
the same story, but with more visuals.

------
sebastianconcpt
Nostalgia :D

Max was awesome. Brilliant irreverence.

They had some quite intellectual jokes for a pop piece.

I remember the cool :)

